# Cad Plating



## nachob (Sep 20, 2003)

Anyone know a good cad plating place? I live in San Diego, CA.
I want to cad plate some brake carriers and other parts.
Ignacio


----------



## Impact_Wrench (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Cad Plating (nachob)*

You can do it yourself for CHEAP, check this article http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Cad Plating (Impact_Wrench)*

Good article on Cad Plating. Interesting how Eastwood's System now uses Three Paints for this process. A few years ago it was a Four Paint process (Silver/Yellow/Green/Orange). Looks like they simplified the process.
BTW, the four paint system I have from Eastwood is not for high temperature applications like brake systems or exhausts or certain engine parts exposed to high temps.
This past weekend (03/05) I purchased the Eastwood Cad System with three paints. IMHO this system is easier to use and produces better results than the old Four Paint system.


_Modified by charlier at 10:12 PM 3-8-2004_


----------

